# DPP 4 not recognizing my lens



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 7, 2014)

DPP 4 is not recognizing my lens. I downloaded the 24-105L profile.(5D III)
It worked for the first test photo but not this one. Any ideas?
*Click on the photo for a larger file*



DPP 4 lens data not available arrow by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## eos650 (Jul 7, 2014)

Is this file a jpg or a CR2?

I ask, because after seeing your issue, I went through several folders and looked the info to see if DPP4 was recognizing my lenses. In each case the info screen showed the proper lenses and I have download profiles for them. Here are some that I checked: EF 24-105, EF 135mm, EF 70-300, etc. It says "Lens data: Not available" for all of them, when looking at a jpg, but when I look at a CR2, the lens is properly recognized and data is available.

This sounds like it may be a bug or at least a temporary inconvenience, until Canon adds additional support and functionality to DPP4.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm going to ask for a refund!
Seriously, I only looked at RAW images, I believe that the tool only works for RAW images.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 7, 2014)

OK. This is RAW only. I had two identical files and the JPG was loaded. When I went to the larger image link, the file type is there in fine light gray print. Be nice if that was a bit more visible. But, for the price, I'll deal with it. My fault. Thanks for your help.


----------

